
Start Ups Will Not Save Us: Unflattening The World - jamesbritt
http://www.underpaidgenius.com/post/10081509268
======
sedev
This reminded me a lot of PG's "How To Make Wealth" (
<http://www.paulgraham.com/wealth.html> ) essay. Graham wrote: "Making wealth
is not the only way to get rich. For most of human history it has not even
been the most common. Until a few centuries ago, the main sources of wealth
were mines, slaves and serfs, land, and cattle, and the only ways to acquire
these rapidly were by inheritance, marriage, conquest, or confiscation.
Naturally wealth had a bad reputation."

Friedman has something of a grasp of that part, but he's a tremendous cretin,
and doesn't get the very important point that acquiring wealth fast by the
deeply problematic routes above, is far easier than _making_ wealth. The
ability to _make_ wealth is problematic to people who currently hold a
tremendous amount of concentrated wealth, and they are trying to stamp it out.
They're humans in the grip of a cognitive bias, unable (modulo a few folks
like Warren Buffett and George Soros) to comprehend that more real wealth
benefits everyone. They've also generally abandoned real wealth and gone into
ephemeral financial instruments, with a retrograde result - we're on our way
back to the disastrous situation where you can safely assume that anyone with
wealth acquired it by immoral means.

Since I come from this point of view, I find that the critiques of Friedman
also slightly miss the point - you're going to need to destroy a lot of what
we currently think of as 'wealth' if you want anything remotely resembling
social justice, and naturally the people who hold that false wealth will
resist this. I am fine with that because I believe we're back to the point
where there's a de facto inherited aristocracy and that the old problems of
wealth and power have not at all gone away no matter how much we enjoy the
symbols and pageant of representational democracy.

------
MarkPNeyer
"If the result is a trade war, treat it like other wars—fight to win"

trade wars end in real wars all too often.

